# Veiled Chameleon from gravid to laying??



## Lesk86 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a year and a half old Veiled chameleon who has been holding her eggs for over two month's - my question is how long before she lays as i would like a rough idea so i know when to take her for a check up!?!

She is still eating, i have the floor covered with nice deep soil, seems to be herself so not to concerned but if this is well over the given time then i do not want to sit around as we all know when these are in trouble it escalate quick.

I will be so grateful for any advise. I have searched every where for this info but it all covers chams that have mated?

Lesk86:bash:


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

Has she been with a male? I thourght mine was gravid and waited over the due date un took her to the vets. She wasn't gravid but was full of egg sacs . She had ovulated and I am still waiting for her to absorb them as my vet tells me she will do but it will take a while. If she has been with a male I would get her to the vet as being egg bound could kill her . She needs somewhere very private with deep sand/ vermiculite before she will lay them. Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## Lesk86 (Jan 24, 2011)

No she has never been with a male - How did you work out your due date? This is what i have been searching everywhere for to no avail. What i need to know is how long from when you first notice colour change and egg bulges to her actually passing them? Until she seems a bit distressed ill whisk her to the vet - but at £40 a consultation i dont want to be panicking for nothing!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

PM Kato on here... He should be able to help!


----------



## Lesk86 (Jan 24, 2011)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> PM Kato on here... He should be able to help!


Will do thanks :notworthy:


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

id put a laying bucket in her viv to start with and see what she does,about 9 inches wide and deep,i use a mix of eco-earth and playsand,make sure its damp enough to hold a tunnel.you can start a tunnel yourself.
can you see any eggs? as 2 months sounds a long time to me.


graeme


----------



## Lesk86 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes this is what i done first - loads of soil in a big bucket but was told by the previous owner that the last time she laid the soil was in a pile and the Cham dragged it into the corner and made her own nest, so i thought ok ill put loads in a mound on the bottom!

Maybe the change in seroundings have made her unfomfortable? The inside of the viv is in exactly the same set up though which is why i dont understand it - she has LOADS of foilage and i cover her at night????

Check up may be needed i think : s

I can see eggs i think _ when shes sitting on a branch you can see the little bulges in her belly but then other times she looks like she has none?

Also should stopping eating be a sign because she hasnt just slowed but still has 1-2 5th hoppers a day?


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

some females can eat right upto laying,have you got any pics of your setup?and have you still got the laying bucket/bin in the viv?


graeme


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

If she hasn't been with a male she isn't gravid !! It sounds like what happened to my female, she has ovulated and it looks like eggs. Mine got very fat I thourght she was going to pop :lol2:. I waited 8 weeks from seeing how fat she was getting and decided this was silly, I took her to the vet and he took an xray and she was full to bursting with egg sacs that occur naturally at ovulation. He said it was a wonder she could still breath let alone eat!! He told me she will be ok so long as one doesn't burst as this can lead to peritonitus. He said she will naturally absorb them over the next few months and she should be ok. That was a few weeks ago and he was right , she is slowly loosing the weight. It is a waste of time putting in the egg box as she has none to lay. If you are still not convinced you need to take her to the vet. Chameleons are just like every other animal they need a male and female honest.


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

a female doesnt need a male to lay infertile eggs,just ask miss lilly.
i would still leave the laying bucket/bin in with her all the time just incase.


graeme


----------



## Lesk86 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Got the pic's here peeps - have a look and give ur feedback pls......x.*

Reptile Forums - Lesk86's Album: Pic's for Kato to view!


----------



## Lesk86 (Jan 24, 2011)

PIC'S - Reptile Forums - Lesk86's Album: Pic's for Kato to view!



GAD58Y said:


> some females can eat right upto laying,have you got any pics of your setup?and have you still got the laying bucket/bin in the viv?
> 
> 
> graeme


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

I would take her to the vet, eggs or egg sacs it has been long enough. It is better to spend a few quid and be sure than to wait and regret it. It is always a risk , hang on and all my be well but sometimes hanging on means you may be sorry. When I found out it was egg sacs I felt relieved cos had she become egg bound she may have needed to have her girly bits removed and then she may never had the chance to try again. The choice is yours. Hope all turns out ok for you both.


----------



## Lesk86 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok so even if she has NEVER mated she could still die egg bound?????


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

I am no expert but that is what I was told before she was xrayed. If it was eggs and she was unable to pass them then she may have to have them removed which would mean her womb would go as well. I am not trying to scare you but you are concerned and the only way you are going to be sure is to take her to the vet. My little girl was huge and I could see what I thourght were loads of egg shapes at her bottom end, but as I said it was egg sacs not eggs and she is getting better day by day. :2thumb:


----------



## Alliciam (May 18, 2015)

My 3 yr old chameleon is currently carrying infertile eggs, has become very fat, loss of appetite and balance. She won't dig in the laying box and has been like this for a couple of weeks, her colours have become very dark/neon. Do you think I'm best to take her to the vet ? We've not had her long and couldn't get much of a background 

Thanks for any help x


----------



## Samara (May 23, 2012)

Alliciam,

Has there been any change in your chams conditions? There is a chance of follicular stasis where the egg shells aren't fomed properly so she cant lay and then the eggs forms which are there can fuse.

I recently lost my girl to this, please get yours to a vet as soon as possible.


----------

